# زيت زيتون .. زيتون مكبوس , زعتر فلسطيني , جبنة أغنام , مخللات , شطة حارة , مرمية



## الفرح عنواني (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*
*ألى الأخوة والأخوات في السعودية وبمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك وبدءمحصول زيت الزيتون والزيتون المكبوس*
وتوفيره من المعصرة أليكم مباشرة
بالأضافة الى الزيت والزيتون المكبوس يتوفر لدي الزعتر الفلسطيني وجبنة الأغنام والمخللات بأنواعها والشطة الحارة الشهية والمكدوس طيب المذاق والمرمية الناشفة للغلي والزعتر الناشف للغلي 





*كذلك نوفر *
*الزيتون المكبوس*





*الزيتون المحشي*




*والمقدوس*




*الزعتر الفلسطيني*




الشطة الحارة




*الزعتر الناشف*




*المخللات بأنواعها*
*



*

*وجبنة الأغنام والأبقار*




*المرمية*




*وبأقل الأسعار بأذن الله*
*بالنسبة للأسعار تعطى حسب الكميات وحسب بعد أو قرب المدينة التي ستشحن أليها*​
الدفع بعد الأستلام أو قبل الأستلام حسب رغبة المشتري
والدفع داخل السعودية برقم حساب الراجحي
ارسل رساله ...
اسم صاحب الطلبية :.............................
البضاعه المطلوبه :.......................
رقم جوالك :....................

وستصلك بأذن الله في 48 ساعة 


جوال :

00962796504172

*والله ولي التوفيق*​

http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...طيني , جبنة أغنام , مخللات , شطة حارة , مرمية


----------

